# Trade Music Mix for some LOR Sequencing



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I have made an extremely scary mix of music and eerie kids, and scary stuff...This is not the "usual" Halloween songs and it is an original mix (using music and sounds from the internet)...

It is eeeeerie....mostly scary children....calling for mommy...saying I'm scared....screaming.....the music is awesome...

I would like to trade it for some help sequencing it....

It is 4.52 mins long.

I have a 16 channel LOR....If you will help me get it sequenced I will share the mix with you  I will send you what I have sequenced so far which is 1.30 mins....I do like my sequences to go with the beat of the music so please don't respond if you are just going to randomly flash my lights....

PLEASE...PLEASE...I just do not have the time to do this sequencing! I have a child who was just diagnosed as learning disabled and I am spending most of my time between home and his school to get him into the appropriate classes and just don't have time to sequence....However I am NOT going to miss putting up my Halloween display! I love my Halloween as much if not more than Xmas......

Any help is greatly appreciated! If you don't like the music you are under no obligation to help me sequence it...but you will like it....it is SCARY!

{{{HUGS}}}
Sonya


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

could u send me the audio cuz if its not to hard ill give it a try


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

I PM'd them to you....thanks so much for the help!

Thanks


----------

